# Nose rub



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

what is the best way to treat some newly acquired frogs for nose rub?


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

The times that I've dealt with nose rub, the frogs were trying to get out of their tank through glass near the bottom of the tank. I ended up taping something over the glass outside the tank so they couldn't see anything through it.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Silver Sulfadiazine, but consult your vet.

Rich


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Only one looks really bad. Open and red but the other 3 you can tell they were rubbing them. I got neosporin today just for the time being but I'm going to give my vet a call tomorrow and see if I can get a script or what ever is needed. 
Thankyou guys


----------

